# Japanese groom on a Havanese



## tokipoke

Gave Louis a new haircut today. I'm sure he feels breezy!


----------



## Quossum

Oh, wow, that is seriously different and cute! I love that you shaved those darling little feet!

--Q


----------



## Dallasminis

He can see! What a great cut...he is really cute, great job!


----------



## PammiPoodle

LOVE!! Very nice! : )


----------



## MamaTiff

Awesome!!!!


----------



## tokipoke

Thanks guys! I'm having so much fun with his hair!

Pammi, you _sure_ you don't want to get another dog for his hair? lol

MamaTiff, I've been meaning to tell you that Darby looks great in her new cut! Great sig pic!


----------



## Fond of Poodles

Wow, wow, wow, I love this! What a wonderful trim, and so well done! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## MamaTiff

Thank you! I hate it.  Well, I don't hate it, but I don't care for the miami. I had to take her down though. She was starting to run away from me whenever I took out my tools. Not worth it to get her upset from dematting her. So now we will make it through coat change with a short do!


----------



## Fluffyspoos

MamaTiff said:


> Thank you! I hate it.  Well, I don't hate it, but I don't care for the miami. I had to take her down though. She was starting to run away from me whenever I took out my tools. Not worth it to get her upset from dematting her. So now we will make it through coat change with a short do!


Man I know what you mean! I got back from a 7 day cruise, did FFT on all the poodles and gave Cairo a bath and dry as well. The standards shrugged it off, but Cairo sulked and tucked his tail for a whole day, I was seriously feeling guilty, but.. cheese.. yes, cheese..


----------



## PammiPoodle

Tokipoke, thanks for adding yet another cut to the long list of things I want to do on Lumi! This style is too cute! Btw, I have no issue with being so inspired or tempted by a coat to bring home a new baby, *but* I'm not in a postion now (mostly financially) to take on a new responsibility. So, the dream of matching haircuts in varying candy colors remains to be fullfilled...

MamaTiff and Fluffyspoos, groomers guilt is the worst! Every time Lumi gets a little mopey about part of her groom I feel like the meanest mom in the world. Then, of course, the next day she's back on the table for that one stray hair that's been driving me crazy! : P


----------



## tokipoke

*Updated haircut!*

Took the hair shorter to the elbows, and down the hips. Trimmed ears, muzzle, and did schnauzer-like eyebrows!

Pammi - I used the technique you mentioned about coloring while the hair is still wet (after the bath) - turned out great! I didn't leave the color on that long, Louis was shivering - but it was very easy! Way easier to get the color through the hair. Of course I forgot the gloves again and now my nails are dyed red.


----------



## MamaTiff

Looks great.

My co worker just came in and said, "That's a cute dog. Wicked cute." 

Have you seen the thread on PG.com about a Japanese Groom contest? If they do it you should enter!!!


----------



## tokipoke

MamaTiff said:


> Looks great.
> 
> My co worker just came in and said, "That's a cute dog. Wicked cute."
> 
> Have you seen the thread on PG.com about a Japanese Groom contest? If they do it you should enter!!!


Thanks! I did see the contest in passing. Gonna look more into it now!


----------



## PammiPoodle

Tokipoke, happy it worked for you! He looks great!! Is that a dress in one of the pics? Glad you're not hampered by societal pressure - he looks fab! ; ) Really, that face is a-dor-a-ble, very nice job! I can't wait to try brows on Lumi one day. I'm going to have to dye her your way (dry and with foil) soon, since it think it's the only way I can color her mane and keep her body white. My fingers are crossed! : P


----------



## tokipoke

PammiPoodle said:


> Tokipoke, happy it worked for you! He looks great!! Is that a dress in one of the pics? Glad you're not hampered by societal pressure - he looks fab! ; ) Really, that face is a-dor-a-ble, very nice job! I can't wait to try brows on Lumi one day. I'm going to have to dye her your way (dry and with foil) soon, since it think it's the only way I can color her mane and keep her body white. My fingers are crossed! : P


Thank you! My husband commented, "You know we have a boy dog, right?" He likes the brows cause Louis looks more boyish with them. All the clothing I put on him are my cat's clothing lol. I'm sure Toki doesn't mind sharing her dresses. The only thing is, he is a size medium and all my cat clothes are size small, so some things are kind of tight, or really short on him! Looks like he's not wearing pants. When I went to Atlanta Pet Fair, I saw a competitor grooming a toy poodle in a Kerry Blue trim - it was adorable!! It looked like someone shrank a Kerry Blue to a pocket size. Maybe Lumi can try that cut on? What I'd really like to try are multi-color dyes on one spot (like 2-3 colors on the leg or topknot). Good luck dying her mane!


----------



## tortoise

PammiPoodle said:


> Then, of course, the next day she's back on the table for that one stray hair that's been driving me crazy! : P


This made ma laugh! My mpoo is only 5 months old and is yet to have a mat or get a nail quicked, but I do take him in probably twice a week for grooming. Must. Be. P.E.R.F.E.C.T. :ahhhhh:


----------

